# RCarrols Questions Without Searching The Forum Thread- Merged



## RCarroll (21 Apr 2015)

I'm a canadian citizen currently living overseas; on the forces.ca website it sais that means they will have to do a 6-18month security/background check before I can join. Can anyone give me a more accurate estimations of how long this actually takes, and if there are any ways I can shorten this period?
Could I apply before I move back to Canada so they can do the background check, and then just to the interview, apptitude tests etc. when I get back?


----------



## mariomike (21 Apr 2015)

RCarroll said:
			
		

> Can anyone give me a more accurate estimations of how long this actually takes, and if there are any ways I can shorten this period?



SELECTION PROCESS ESTIMATE  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/118428.0.html



			
				RCarroll said:
			
		

> Could I apply before I move back to Canada so they can do the background check, and then just to the interview, apptitude tests etc. when I get back?



Applying from Overseas (Officer, NCM - merged)
https://army.ca/forums/threads/86619.100

Applying from abroad  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/115791.0

Looking for advice-Applying from Slovenia, Europe  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/116523.0

etc. ...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Apr 2015)

Get reading Mr. Carroll.
And good luck.


----------



## RCarroll (28 Apr 2015)

I will be finishing up high-school soon, and I would like to continue my education but I also want to take this opportunity to get into the army as soon as possible. I was wondering if it is possible to get a paid education at RMC, and not become an officer? I am asking because I want to have a degree for later on in life, but I don't fancy becoming an officer.

Thanks in advance for any reply


----------



## RCarroll (28 Apr 2015)

Ok, thanks for the swift reply...it was worth a try.


----------



## RCarroll (29 Apr 2015)

Hello,
I am a Canadian citizen currently living overseas; I plan on applying for the CF as a NCM when I return to Canada in about a years time. I am aware that because I have lived internationally in the past ten years, the background/security check will take longer (6-18months). I was wondering if I applied now, the background check could be completed while I am abroad so I just have to do the interview, medical etc. when I return? Or should I just wait until I move home?
I am aware that this is a bit of a complicated circumstance so any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DAA (29 Apr 2015)

RCarroll said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I am a Canadian citizen currently living overseas; I plan on applying for the CF as a NCM when I return to Canada in about a years time. I am aware that because I have lived internationally in the past ten years, the background/security check will take longer (6-18months). I was wondering if I applied now, the background check could be completed while I am abroad so I just have to do the interview, medical etc. when I return? Or should I just wait until I move home?
> I am aware that this is a bit of a complicated circumstance so any advice would be greatly appreciated!



Have you ever written the CFAT?


----------



## RCarroll (30 Apr 2015)

Not as of yet no...do you have to be in Canada to take it or can you do it online?


----------



## Loachman (30 Apr 2015)

Did you read any of the material at the links that mariomike so kindly gave you, and as gently directed by my esteemed colleague? Have you read the CFAT thread?

No? Then do so before you go any further, and stop repeating questions. That will get you nowhere.


----------



## DAA (30 Apr 2015)

RCarroll said:
			
		

> Not as of yet no...do you have to be in Canada to take it or can you do it online?



If you haven't written the CFAT, then that will be your first step in the process.   The CFAT can only be taken at a CFRC located in Canada.

Nothing can be done, until the CFAT has been written.


----------



## Master Corporal Steven (30 Apr 2015)

Good Day RCarroll,

Our Paid education programs are available at RMC or Accredited Canadian Universities or colleges. Paid post secondary education programs are available for both Officer and NCM occupations. Not all occupations require post secondary education.

Therefore no you may not attend RMCC as a civilian because in order to attend university at RMC you must submit an online application and be successful for an officer occupation and related degree path. 

I have included a copuple of links with additional information related to your question.  

Link to RMC Website on Undergraduate Admissions Requirements:

http://www.rmc.ca/adm/ua-epc/index-eng.php

Paid Education Section of recruiting website:

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/paideducation-96


----------



## RCarroll (11 May 2015)

Hi,
I'm looking at enlisting and I was wondering if there are any infantry soldiers (RCR or PPCLI) who would be willing to talk directly with me to answer some of my questions? A lot of what I have to say may have already been answered but I hope to get some more specific responses...
Thanks in advance,
RCarroll


----------



## Loachman (11 May 2015)

Read what they've already written.

Why should they have to waste their valuable time writing the same stuff over again?


----------



## RCarroll (19 Sep 2015)

Hello,
Just wondering what kind of transition there is in terms of fitness requirements between BMQ and the basic infantry course (DP1?)
Thanks for any replies


----------



## mariomike (19 Sep 2015)

RCarroll said:
			
		

> Just wondering what kind of transition there is in terms of fitness requirements between BMQ and the basic infantry course (DP1?)



Infantry fit?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/109329.0
"I'm just finishing up my BMQ and I was wondering what you guys thought about my PT level ."

Many other physical fitness discussions.


----------

